# Ipad, page  et Icloud



## jupiter123 (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Il m'arrive un drole de truc. J'ai cree un fichier .page sur mon iphone. Il s'est synchronises sur icloud. J'ouvre mon ipad l'image apparaît mais il ne s'importe pas. IL rest bloqué et impossible d'y avoir accès. Si je le touche la poubelle n'apparait même pas. Pourtant, dans gérer le stockage il est bien présent, et sur Icloud il l'est bien aussi. J'ai essayé de tout réinstaller cela ne fonctionne pas. Avez vous déjà rencontre ce type de problème ? Comment le résoudre sur mon Ipad Merci de votre réponse.


----------

